# Orchestral Tools: Modus—Jeff Russo (intro offer ends Nov 10)



## OrchestralTools (Oct 14, 2020)

Introducing Modus—Jeff Russo




Designed specifically for TV scoring and underscoring, Modus was commissioned by Emmy-award winning composer Jeff Russo for his work on Star Trek: Discovery and Star Trek: Picard. 
Alongside a playable shakuhachi flute and a Klingon choir, Modus—Jeff Russo offers a toolset that will inspire new ideas, and help you implement them quickly. 

Perform tensions, transitions, and continuums easily in a variety of symphonic and choral flavors. And with a palette of unique instrumental colors, you can create sonic worlds that no-one has ever heard before.

Pre-order €199 +VAT

(regular price €349 +VAT)
Pre-order offer ends Oct 28, 2020​
Find out more + listen to demos here: 
www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/modus-jeffrusso

Let us know if you have any questions!

Best,

OT


----------



## Beans (Oct 14, 2020)

Those are obviously glow in the dark hula hoops. Must've been hard for players to hold their sustains while using them. I trust you paid them well.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 14, 2020)

In case you didn't get enough teasers today...but in all seriousness, we're looking forward to the announcement

Keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 14, 2020)

That didn't sound at all like Robert Fripp.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 14, 2020)

Metropolis Ark 5


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 14, 2020)

If it includes lots of dynamics and lots of glissandi I will be more than pleased.


----------



## davidson (Oct 14, 2020)

That sounds like Bear McCreary.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 14, 2020)

More FX? Time Mykra?


----------



## jules (Oct 14, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Metropolis Ark 5


Please, no ! I managed no to buy a single library in 2020 and want to go on like this till the end of year. And the hardest times are still ahead !


----------



## CT (Oct 14, 2020)

Jeff Russo, no?


----------



## Garlu (Oct 14, 2020)

Yep, that's Jeff Russo!


----------



## thorwald (Oct 14, 2020)

He sounds awfully similar to Bear McCreary, as has been pointed out before. He's hands down one of my favorite, if not the most favorite composers, I used to spend years listening to his BSG scores 🤭

I don't know how I am going to do this yet, but I know I'll need an incredible amount of money for if/when Sine becomes blind friendly 😟

Then again, I am sure there's nothing wrong with robbing a bank while you can't see. Right? ... Right?

At any rate, all the best for the announcement and sales ☺️


----------



## Beans (Oct 14, 2020)

davidson said:


> That sounds like Bear McCreary.



Close, but maybe missing a bit of the raspy upper sound?


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 14, 2020)

Maybe Jason Graves ?


----------



## davidson (Oct 14, 2020)

Beans said:


> Close, but maybe missing a bit of the raspy upper sound?



I think you're right, Bear also has a lot more movement in his tone when he talks. I'd like to change my guess to Jeff Russo too please


----------



## Bluemount Score (Oct 14, 2020)

jules said:


> Please, no ! I managed no to buy a single library in 2020


Doesn't sound very healthy to me..


----------



## Sean J (Oct 14, 2020)

OT is a bit additive like Spitfire: More samples, more hardware, and lately... more big names to rake in buyers. I'm not ranting. Every company does it. I would.  Spitfire just does more I think (Lyndhurst, BBC, etc.) There's value in it, just... not.... entirely? Pizz+Spicc and Sul Pont Trills don't really expand my options as much as smarter core behaviors do. StaffPad and Aaron Venture were enough for me to sell my desktop and server to get a Surface Book, because I can write nearly anything with them and on any device.

So...

This is a very interesting teaser. Makes me wonder about sample devs looking at their competitors and what they're trying to do to bring more to the table. I can only say what I'd want, personally:

Is Pheonix Orchestra coming to StaffPad?
Is OT working on very agile lightweight instruments?
Will this new library with new techniques come to StaffPad?


----------



## peladio (Oct 14, 2020)

Who needs a calendar when we have this forum..


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 14, 2020)

Damn....so they actually managed to sample a rainbow...


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 14, 2020)

Not enough dynamic layers or round robins, and too much reverb, for me to tell who it is...


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 14, 2020)

You know we have all lost our minds when we can identify a composer by his voice...LOL


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 14, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Damn....so they actually managed to sample a rainbow...



Wait a minute...rainbow...Rainbow...It's a Ronnie James Dio style vocal library!!



jaketanner said:


> You know we have all lost our minds when we can identify a composer by his voice...LOL



That must make me the sanest forum member.


----------



## Loïc D (Oct 15, 2020)

This is definitely not Daniel James


----------



## kevinh (Oct 15, 2020)

Didn’t watch video, thought OT was teasing a calendar plugin...


----------



## ptram (Oct 15, 2020)

If there is a calendar, it's an extended version of Time Macro.

Paolo


----------



## Vovique (Oct 15, 2020)

Jeff Russo without a doubt! Hear him speaking with the same intonation here:


----------



## Sheridan (Oct 15, 2020)

To paraphrase OT’s website:

”Orchestral Tools has teamed with A-list Hollywood composer Jeff Russo to create an outstanding new strings library Jeff Russo Strings.”

Instabuy 😀


----------



## Francis Bourre (Oct 15, 2020)

https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/modus-jeffrusso


----------



## Dima Lanski (Oct 15, 2020)

WOW, detache! Just recently been looking for this type of articulation, and couldn't find it in any mainstream library. Can't wait for the walkthrough


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2020)

Introducing Modus—Jeff Russo




Designed specifically for TV scoring and underscoring, Modus was commissioned by Emmy-award winning composer Jeff Russo for his work on Star Trek: Discovery and Star Trek: Picard. 
Alongside a playable shakuhachi flute and a Klingon choir, Modus—Jeff Russo offers a toolset that will inspire new ideas, and help you implement them quickly. 

Perform tensions, transitions, and continuums easily in a variety of symphonic and choral flavors. And with a palette of unique instrumental colors, you can create sonic worlds that no-one has ever heard before.

Pre-order €199 +VAT

(regular price €349 +VAT)
Pre-order offer ends Oct 28, 2020​
Find out more + listen to demos here: www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/modus-jeffrusso

Let us know if you have any questions!

Best,

OT


----------



## Marsen (Oct 15, 2020)

What? Klingon choir !?!?!

Instant buy


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 15, 2020)

OT..... I'm broke, first the china stuff, dagu and now that... these are expensive months


----------



## Kent (Oct 15, 2020)

Can it handle Aktuh and Melota?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 15, 2020)

damn, sounds pretty cool


----------



## EricBarndollar (Oct 15, 2020)

Very cool timbres! Sounds like this fits in well as the next in the Time Macro, Time Micro series.


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 15, 2020)

EricBarndollar said:


> Very cool timbres! Sounds like this fits in well as the next in the Time Macro, Time Micro series.


That's exactly what I thought..


----------



## JonS (Oct 15, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Introducing Modus—Jeff Russo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will definitely get OT’s Modus, this sounds great 👍 Good work, OT!!


----------



## Gerbil (Oct 15, 2020)

Any preset names? Compound Perfect Worf? Third of Prey?


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 15, 2020)

Since Disney ruined Star Wars maybe it's time to become a Trekkie....


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 15, 2020)

Those recorded transitions sound great! More of this approach @OrchestralTools. It's one thing trying to recreate it using separate sustain and tremolo articulations, but actually having those recorded transitions help to make a composition with samples sound more realistic. Capturing a performance is definitely an under-explored area IMHO.


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 15, 2020)

Hey everyone! I had the honor of writing one of the official demo tracks for Modus - Jeff Russo. I made a little video walkthrough of my track. I hope this is helpful!


----------



## thomasjdev (Oct 15, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Hey everyone! I had the honor of writing one of the official demo tracks for Modus - Jeff Russo. I made a little video walkthrough of my track. I hope this is helpful!


Nice Walkthrough!


----------



## Beans (Oct 15, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Since Disney ruined Star Wars maybe it's time to become a Trekkie....



To be fair, I think they've only ruined Star Wars *movies*, so far. My understanding is that the TV shows are fine, and my kid has liked (not loved, but liked) their last two video games.

Cool library, though! Definitely some useful patches and concepts in there even for people who don't score shows.


----------



## MauroPantin (Oct 15, 2020)

I've kinda checked out of the sample library and template game for the most part, at least recently. But I have to say everything OT does sounds stellar to my ears. I have the Staffpad editions of their libraries and I am absolutely marveled at how beautiful everything sounds, it's always super musical.



Dima Lanski said:


> WOW, detache! Just recently been looking for this type of articulation, and couldn't find it in any mainstream library. Can't wait for the walkthrough



Hollywood Strings has detaché as well!


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 15, 2020)

Beans said:


> To be fair, I think they've only ruined Star Wars *movies*, so far. My understanding is that the TV shows are fine, and my kid has liked (not loved, but liked) their last two video games.
> 
> Cool library, though! Definitely some useful patches and concepts in there even for people who don't score shows.


I won't get into that discussion. This is a commercial thread after all


----------



## Manaberry (Oct 15, 2020)

Very pleased to see such a signature library. Great stuff OT!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Oct 15, 2020)

Will be able to buy individual instruments a la carte?


----------



## davidson (Oct 15, 2020)

@OrchestralTools Do you have any plans to start giving your sine instruments NKS compatibility? Personally for the last couple of years, I very rarely (never?) purchase orchestral libraries that don't make use of NI's light guide.


----------



## Denkii (Oct 15, 2020)

kmaster said:


> Can it handle Aktuh and Melota?



Only with Darmok and Jalad at Tenagra.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Oct 15, 2020)

Very cool sounds indeed! Not familiar with Jeff Russo generally but I like his Trek scores. This is probably the best thing to come out of the hilariously garbage-tier Star Trek productions in recent years (especially if you're a hardcore Trek fan).


----------



## BlackDorito (Oct 15, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Hey everyone!


Thanks for the walkthru. Am I right in assuming that some of those transition patches you used are hardwired as a whole-step down, or is that controllable?


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 15, 2020)

BlackDorito said:


> Thanks for the walkthru. Am I right in assuming that some of those transition patches you used are hardwired as a whole-step down, or is that controllable?


Yes those are fixed intervals, since they’re recorded performances. I think that makes them sound more realistic.

EDIT: Doh! I just learned something! you can change the note of the transition in the performance tab in Sine. (You can see this in the "transitions" video on the website. https://www.orchestraltools.com/sto...modus_preorder_newsletter&utm_content=trailer)


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Will be able to buy individual instruments a la carte?



Yes. Once Modus—Jeff Russo has been released (October 28), then single instrument purchases will be available.

Best,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2020)

davidson said:


> @OrchestralTools Do you have any plans to start giving your sine instruments NKS compatibility? Personally for the last couple of years, I very rarely (never?) purchase orchestral libraries that don't make use of NI's light guide.



Hi Davidson! Good question, we're also big NKS fans. We have to take things step by step, and our focus recently has been on getting SINE as stable and as efficient as possible. So yes, NKS compatibility is on the list of things we'd like to do, but no, we don't know yet when it's going to happen.

Hope that helps!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 15, 2020)

Drundfunk said:


> Damn....so they actually managed to sample a rainbow...



Not a bad idea Drundfunk...our next collection, maybe?


----------



## davidson (Oct 15, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Davidson! Good question, we're also big NKS fans. We have to take things step by step, and our focus recently has been on getting SINE as stable and as efficient as possible. So yes, NKS compatibility is on the list of things we'd like to do, but no, we don't know yet when it's going to happen.
> 
> Hope that helps!



Good to hear. I'll keep an eye out in the future.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 15, 2020)

OT-MODUS sounds great, and is a useful tool to have, but I don't need it right away, so I might get some of its content a-la-carte in the future. 

I'm hoping that OT will be able to release most of their Kontakt based Berlin Series libraries in SINE format before the end of this year. It would be great if they can do it.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Oct 15, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Yes. Once Modus—Jeff Russo has been released (October 28), then single instrument purchases will be available.
> 
> Best,
> 
> OT



Can you tell us what size section the string patches are? Thx


----------



## Ihnoc (Oct 15, 2020)

I initially didn't enjoy Russo's Star Trek work, but it's grown on me - I guess I was spoiled by Goldsmith fanfares. The style is very honest though, which I really appreciate.

Anyway, some cool combinations in here (personally prefer Orchestral Tools' approach of separate instruments but this is a toolkit at heart). Still, ala carte Shakuhachi and a Klingon choir? Yes please.

This must be the 4th time Orchestral Tools' have done a choir - when are you going to stop teasing and give us Berlin Choirs?


----------



## jononotbono (Oct 15, 2020)

Ah man, this sounds great! Love Jeff Russo's music as well! Wicked!


----------



## Sean J (Oct 15, 2020)

Beans said:


> ...so far...


----------



## kevinh (Oct 15, 2020)

If I play an E minor key, it teleports my keyboard and I have to ask Scotty to beam it back. Is that normal?


----------



## billkill (Oct 15, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Introducing Modus—Jeff Russo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




is there a Kontakt version available for pre-order ...

will you be able to purchase the sounds in a modular way for SINE like Berlin and MA1 and MA2 ?

exciting!


----------



## MartinH. (Oct 15, 2020)

When I saw the old thread title and the teaser, I legit thought this is a spitfire library with typical spitfire marketing. Somewhat confusing approach imho. 
Nothing I'd buy, but it sounds very nice!



Drundfunk said:


> Since Disney ruined Star Wars maybe it's time to become a Trekkie....


You're a little too late. Since season one of Picard arguably Star Trek is also ruined. Some would say earlier even, but I still enjoyed Discovery. TNG and Voyager is what you should turn to if you haven't seen them all yet, imho.


----------



## Beans (Oct 15, 2020)

billkill said:


> is there a Kontakt version available for pre-order ...



I don't think that's their product strategy anymore. Just SINE.



billkill said:


> will you be able to purchase the sounds in a modular way for SINE like Berlin and MA1 and MA2 ?




They said this on the prior page of this thread:



> Yes. Once Modus—Jeff Russo has been released (October 28), then single instrument purchases will be available.


----------



## AndyP (Oct 15, 2020)

As much as I like Jeff Russo's work, I am not yet ready for this library.
Maybe that will change in the coming days. Possibly a la carte.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 15, 2020)

kevinh said:


> If I play an E minor key, it teleports my keyboard and I have to ask Scotty to beam it back. Is that normal?



I guess Scotty can't help you on this one anymore.

Instead you should count on Picard or Seven of Nine.


----------



## Alex Niedt (Oct 15, 2020)

Not an official demo, but here's what I made while beta testing a while back (all Modus aside from the tubular bells and timpani from Berlin Percussion). Absolutely love this library. Definitely pushed me in directions I wouldn't have gone without these specific articulations. The samples are just gorgeous.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Oct 15, 2020)

I’m surprised about the price point.
I felt that it was a major library, judging by the content. But for pre order it’s a steal!



Alex Niedt said:


> Not an official demo, but here's what I made while beta testing a while back. Absolutely love this library. Definitely pushed me in directions I wouldn't have gone without these specific articulations. The samples are just gorgeous.




Love your track! Sadly I didn’t have time to write something for this library.


----------



## NekujaK (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Larbguy (Oct 15, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Not an official demo, but here's what I made while beta testing a while back. Absolutely love this library. Definitely pushed me in directions I wouldn't have gone without these specific articulations. The samples are just gorgeous.



wow this might be the demo that actually sells me on some of the instruments lol. great job.
is that muted brass? are there a lot of muted brass artics or is it just one of the artics.

edit: OT has posted the artics for each instrument on the collection page

wow, they also have individual section sound samples, even now! this is really really good, especially for prospective early buyers. please keep doing this OT


----------



## tjr (Oct 15, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> When I saw the old thread title and the teaser, I legit thought this is a spitfire library with typical spitfire marketing. Somewhat confusing approach imho.
> Nothing I'd buy, but it sounds very nice!



Even more confusing, just about a week ago, Spitfire published a video showing Jeff Russo working on Star Trek scoring. Was he using this OT library?


----------



## Marsen (Oct 15, 2020)

Never did that before.
Buying a library on preorder the first day of announcement.
Why?

I love Jeff Russo's work on Star Trek.
I love Orchestral Tools as a top developer. 
But more important, i love the result of this collaboration.

Beside the Klingon Choir, which is uhh, what?...A Klingon Choir!
Seriously, the transions, combinations, colours (as Alto Flutes & Viola ) are great. 
More love for violas! I' m heared!

Modus reminds me a bit of a melt of SA Bernard Hermann, Time Macro & Project SAM Pandora. 
My tip is, looking at the Continuums video on OT's page.

The preorder price is fair in these difficult times. 
Looking forward to the release with a smile.


----------



## dylanmixer (Oct 15, 2020)

Christ, just when I thought I wouldn't spend any more money this year on libraries.... a freaking Star Trek themed library. Ffs here we go


----------



## dbudimir (Oct 15, 2020)

Listened to the couple of demos out there and all of the instrument clips on OT's site. Sounds just fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Larbguy (Oct 15, 2020)

at the very least im picking up the trumpet patch, and one or both of the shakuhachis


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 15, 2020)

Is everything tempo synced or not? Like kontakt TM....


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 16, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Not a bad idea Drundfunk...our next collection, maybe?


Neat! I have the utmost confidence in you. If someone can pull it off it's you guys. But if you don't sample the pot of gold as well and a leprechaun choir I'll be so disappointed.......xD


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 16, 2020)

MartinH. said:


> You're a little too late. Since season one of Picard arguably Star Trek is also ruined. Some would say earlier even, but I still enjoyed Discovery. TNG and Voyager is what you should turn to if you haven't seen them all yet, imho.


Well this sucks.......but have you heard of this new show "Game of Thrones"? This one might be worth checking out.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 16, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Davidson! Good question, we're also big NKS fans. We have to take things step by step, and our focus recently has been on getting SINE as stable and as efficient as possible. So yes, NKS compatibility is on the list of things we'd like to do, but no, we don't know yet when it's going to happen.
> 
> Hope that helps!


How about Pro Tools? My wallet is happy there's no AAX version of SINE, but I'm still hoping you'll get around to it soon. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## billkill (Oct 16, 2020)

Beans said:


> I don't think that's their product strategy anymore. Just SINE.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 16, 2020)

Geoff Grace said:


> How about Pro Tools? My wallet is happy there's no AAX version of SINE, but I'm still hoping you'll get around to it soon.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff



Hi Geoff,

AAX compatibility is one of the top priorities for us and we know people are waiting for it. Stability has been our highest priority over the past weeks but we'll proceed with AAX compatibility very soon. We'll let you know as soon as we can on when to expect it.

Best,

OT


----------



## billkill (Oct 16, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> AAX compatibility is one of the top priorities for us and we know people are waiting for it. As soon as SINE is totally stable we'll start implementing more features and AAX compatibility is definitely on the list too. We'll let you know as soon as we can on when to expect it.
> 
> ...


Awesome - can’t wait... would love to use some in PT ...


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 16, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Hey everyone! I had the honor of writing one of the official demo tracks for Modus - Jeff Russo. I made a little video walkthrough of my track. I hope this is helpful!



Hi David! Nice walkthrough but just one thing! 

Next time if you could also play a few notes as you click through the tracks, as this would be really helpful hearing a few isolated notes and as well as in context of the piece which you did.

Great track


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 16, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> Metropolis Ark 5


Serioulsy! So far it sounds worthy of being in the great hall of Metropolis


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 16, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Serioulsy! So far it sounds worthy of being in the great hall of Metropolis


There's not quite enough articulations for it to be in that series for me, hence the price. It sits somewhere between MA1/MA2 & TIME Macro.


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 16, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Not an official demo, but here's what I made while beta testing a while back (all Modus aside from the tubular bells and timpani from Berlin Percussion). Absolutely love this library. Definitely pushed me in directions I wouldn't have gone without these specific articulations. The samples are just gorgeous.



Very Nice Alex! Will you be making a video to show us how this piece was composed? I would love to see how you implemented the instruments from Modus with other instruments, if other libraries were used. I detect some sounds from the Metropolis Ark series. Am I right in saying that?


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 16, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> Hi David! Nice walkthrough but just one thing!
> 
> Next time if you could also play a few notes as you click through the tracks, as this would be really helpful hearing a few isolated notes and as well as in context of the piece which you did.
> 
> Great track


Thanks for the suggestion, I can definitely play a bit more "live" stuff in the future. I'm sure OT's official walkthrough video will be the best way to experience that.


----------



## Brasart (Oct 16, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Not an official demo, but here's what I made while beta testing a while back (all Modus aside from the tubular bells and timpani from Berlin Percussion). Absolutely love this library. Definitely pushed me in directions I wouldn't have gone without these specific articulations. The samples are just gorgeous.




Absolutely love your compositions, I miss your "Blank Page" series!


----------



## Kevperry777 (Oct 16, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Absolutely love your compositions, I miss your "Blank Page" series!




Agreed. Blank page vids were great!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 16, 2020)

Back in January 2019, Jeff Russo approached us about creating a custom library for his work on Star Trek: Discovery and Star Trek: Picard. This marked the beginning of Modus—Jeff Russo.

In this interview, Jeff talks about the challenges in scoring for TV and how the unique articulations and features of Modus helped him overcome them.


----------



## Will Wilson (Oct 16, 2020)

He's definitely getting around at the moment isn't he


----------



## axb312 (Oct 16, 2020)

How many dynamic layers and round robins does this have on average?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 16, 2020)

billkill said:


> Awesome - can’t wait... would love to use some in PT ...



The irony of all this is that Jeff Russo composes in Pro Tools


----------



## RonOrchComp (Oct 16, 2020)

Alex Niedt said:


> Not an official demo, but here's what I made while beta testing a while back (all Modus aside from the tubular bells and timpani from Berlin Percussion). Absolutely love this library. Definitely pushed me in directions I wouldn't have gone without these specific articulations. The samples are just gorgeous.



Nice Alex!

So, Modus is choir and brass too?

So, apparently, yes, and some woods. Thought it was all strings - my bad


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 16, 2020)

That Klingon choir is going to be super useful for the next time I'm scoring a network Star Trek series...oh wait......


----------



## Alex Niedt (Oct 16, 2020)

Brasart said:


> Absolutely love your compositions, I miss your "Blank Page" series!





Kevperry777 said:


> Agreed. Blank page vids were great!





Sips Tea said:


> Very Nice Alex! Will you be making a video to show us how this piece was composed? I would love to see how you implemented the instruments from Modus with other instruments, if other libraries were used. I detect some sounds from the Metropolis Ark series. Am I right in saying that?


Thank you all! I'll be making videos again soon. Had a hand injury and couldn't play the keyboard for a while. Probably won't do a video on this demo, because now that I think about it, I'm pretty sure I made it with rather raw samples in the first alpha build in Kontakt way back, and rebuilding the entire session does not sound fun, haha.



RonOrchComp said:


> Nice Alex!
> 
> So, Modus is choir and brass too?
> 
> So, apparently, yes, and some woods. Thought it was all strings - my bad


All Modus except the timpani and tubular bells from Berlin Percussion. No Arks or anything else. You can do quite a lot with Modus alone! So just imagine the possibilities when combining it with the other OT libraries. Just the thought makes me want to dive in and play.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 16, 2020)

@OrchestralTools a quick question...

When you recorded the performer patches i.e the clusters (and other instrument combinations, like the viola/piano) did you record them playing together, or are you combining seperate samples?

Hope that´s clear!


----------



## billkill (Oct 16, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Introducing Modus—Jeff Russo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey guys I am about 1 click away from purchase ... BUT ... will there be patch by patch articulation walkthrough before the 28th - would be super helpful to see the flexibility of the instruments - to see that it is not just special fx based ... thank you ...


----------



## BenBotkin (Oct 16, 2020)

billkill said:


> hey guys I am about 1 click away from purchase ... BUT ... will there be patch by patch articulation walkthrough before the 28th - would be super helpful to see the flexibility of the instruments - to see that it is not just special fx based ... thank you ...



I probably won't walk through every patch, but I will try to do a screencast walkthrough/review/demo breakdown before the 28th if I can squeeze it in between some projects I'm trying to wrap.

There are a lot of really nice, usable patches. The chordal falls that you hear in the demos are whole tone fall patches played in chords (EDIT: I was wrong about this--they can go a whole or half tone above or below or be a repeated note--this has like a thousand times as many potential applications as I thought).

It's definitely intended to be a complimentary set of tools to other libraries, and not a flagship library per se.


----------



## billkill (Oct 16, 2020)

Ah this would be amazing ... yes doesn’t have to be super super in depth but just a little more detail on the other slightly more bread and butter sounds would be invaluable -.... thank you so much for your other work btw - always v insightful ... appreciated!!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 16, 2020)

BenBotkin said:


> I probably won't walk through every patch, but I will try to do a screencast walkthrough/review/demo breakdown before the 28th if I can squeeze it in between some projects I'm trying to wrap.
> 
> There are a lot of really nice, usable patches.The chordal falls that you hear in the demos are whole tone fall patches played in chords. Those obviously have a very limited application, but most of the other patches have a wider range of uses.
> 
> It's definitely intended to be a complimentary set of tools to other libraries, and not a flagship library per se.


There is a variation slider that allows for whole tone and semi tone up and down Ben. It does help give those patches more flexibility


----------



## BenBotkin (Oct 16, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> There is a variation slider that allows for whole tone and semi tone up and down Ben. It does help give those patches more flexibility



Oh, wow! I had no idea. Totally missed that. I probably would have written my demo differently if I'd known. :D


----------



## axb312 (Oct 16, 2020)

axb312 said:


> How many dynamic layers and round robins does this have on average?


 @OrchestralTools ?


----------



## axb312 (Oct 16, 2020)

BenBotkin said:


> I probably won't walk through every patch, but I will try to do a screencast walkthrough/review/demo breakdown before the 28th if I can squeeze it in between some projects I'm trying to wrap.
> 
> There are a lot of really nice, usable patches. The chordal falls that you hear in the demos are whole tone fall patches played in chords (EDIT: I was wrong about this--they can go a whole or half tone above or below or be a repeated note--this has like a thousand times as many potential applications as I thought).
> 
> It's definitely intended to be a complimentary set of tools to other libraries, and not a flagship library per se.



A walkthrough from you would be awesome Ben.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 16, 2020)

Is a library with a composer's name attached to it, more attractive to you or less? Might be stupid, but it's less for me and I really don't know why. Many developers do it for marketing, but it's just weird to me...LOL I am not talking about instruments played by specific musicians, like the JB violin or Tina cello.


----------



## andyhy (Oct 16, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The irony of all this is that Jeff Russo composes in Pro Tools


I could be wrong but I think I read somewhere that while Jeff Russo does his sequencing in Pro Tools he uses Vienna Ensemble Pro for hosting all of his instruments. VE Pro handles all the sample types I think.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 17, 2020)

andyhy said:


> I could be wrong but I think I read somewhere that while Jeff Russo does his sequencing in Pro Tools he uses Vienna Ensemble Pro for hosting all of his instruments.


I wouldn't be surprised if that were the case. Orchestral Tools' SINE webpage states: _"If you use Pro Tools, you can use SINE Player in an external host like Vienna Ensemble Pro. AAX Support is planned for the future."_

I suppose it's also possible that he has a pre-release AAX version of SINE.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is a library with a composer's name attached to it, more attractive to you or less? Might be stupid, but it's less for me and I really don't know why. Many developers do it for marketing, but it's just weird to me...LOL, I am not talking about instruments played by specific musicians, like the JB violin or Tina cello.


I think like you but depends...
For example, the Bernard Hermann Composer Kit has the sense to me because the characteristic sounds on it but in general I prefer that they mention the collaboration/inspiration but not as part of the name. (AS OT made with the ARK series)
Said that, if someone develops a library something like "Danny Elfman Orchestra" will be a great marketing strategy to me. lol


----------



## Marsen (Oct 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is a library with a composer's name attached to it, more attractive to you or less?



It may raise your interest, as far as you like the composers work.
But in the end, the usability of the library for your own work is all what counts.


----------



## JonS (Oct 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is a library with a composer's name attached to it, more attractive to you or less? Might be stupid, but it's less for me and I really don't know why. Many developers do it for marketing, but it's just weird to me...LOL I am not talking about instruments played by specific musicians, like the JB violin or Tina cello.


I could careless if a composer’s name is attached to a library. I am only interested in great functionality, playability and sound.

In the same vein, I am unimpressed by wealth, power, celebrity and fame. Show me substance of heart, magnanimity, humility, compassion and kindness, that’s what matters. I’m particularly turned off by bragging, which dominates those who are successful in this world.


----------



## Ashermusic (Oct 17, 2020)

I AM impressed by achievement and demonstrated skills but that doesn’t mean that having someone’s name attached means much to me.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Oct 17, 2020)

I think artist libraries can span three main categories - something like Joshua Bell Violin or Tina Guo cello, where the artist is actually playing the samples, or like any of the Spitfire Oalfur Arnolds stuff, where the artist’s unique sound is being recorded / emulated, and lastly, libraries where the artist is recording something they want or how they want, and associating their name with it. All three have their place but I think the first two categories are more uniquely associated with the artist while in the last category you could leave the artist out and it would likely turn out the same way.


----------



## Ihnoc (Oct 17, 2020)

Dunno, Spitfire still hasn't capatalised on my suggestion for a Yoko Kanno library so... if you are so inclined Orchestral Tools...

Really liking the sound in here, might even pick up the whole thing.

A la carte options and instrument samples show you guys really know your market, thought about the logistical improvements people needed and delivered with the SINE announcement all those months ago. I do hope you're all very proud!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Oct 17, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> Is a library with a composer's name attached to it, more attractive to you or less?


Normally, having a library named after a composer doesn't mean that much to me; but when the composer's name is "Jeff," that's a point in the library's favor as far as I'm concerned. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 17, 2020)

not to derail.. but OT, perhaps instead of introducing new libs like crazy for the last months, shouldn't you people focus on getting the other libs to SINE?
So those libs can also have the benefits SINE offers, for it's users?


----------



## Beans (Oct 17, 2020)

RogiervG said:


> not to derail.. but OT, perhaps instead of introducing new libs like crazy for the last months, shouldn't you people focus on getting the other libs to SINE?
> So those libs can also have the benefits SINE offers, for it's users?



Should they? I imagine they have a well researched roadmap strategy in mind, based on the addressable market for each possible release (conversion of old libraries to SINE, net new top level SINE libraries like JXL Brass, underscoring libraries, sketching libraries, etc.).


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (Oct 17, 2020)

So, for the transitions... it's -2, -1, 0, +1, +2 halfsteps with various articulation options. But how does one determine when the transition is supposed to happen? Is it a pre-determined length and is it tempo-synched?


----------



## lp59burst (Oct 17, 2020)

Marko Zirkovich said:


> So, for the transitions... it's *-2, -1, 0, +1, +2* halfsteps with various articulation options. But how does one determine when the transition is supposed to happen? Is it a pre-determined length and is it tempo-synched?


Looks like a good exposure bracketing for HDR photography...


----------



## David Kudell (Oct 17, 2020)

Jeff Russo’s name isn’t attached to the library for marketing, as he says in the video he approached Orchestral Tools to create a library for use on Star Trek and we have the option to buy it too. Just like Harry Gregson-Williams did for Mulan and JunkieXL did for his brass library. It’s a win-win as far as I’m concerned. Otherwise it’d be the composer’s private library that you’ll never get to use.


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 17, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Jeff Russo’s name isn’t attached to the library for marketing, as he says in the video he approached Orchestral Tools to create a library for use on Star Trek and we have the option to buy it too. Just like Harry Gregson-Williams did for Mulan and JunkieXL did for his brass library. It’s a win-win as far as I’m concerned. Otherwise it’d be the composer’s private library that you’ll never get to use.


Well...JXL set out to make a commercial library...there was quite a bit of hype around that, so I think that is different. Russo's library was a surprise. Meaning that Jeff's library was probably not intended to be commercial at first, JXL was if not mistaken. SO in order to sell the library, I do think they added Jeff's name, otherwise how would they have marketed it?


----------



## Frederick (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm wondering how this library is going to blend with other vendors libs as I don't have any Teldex stuff. I have SSO, BBCSO Pro, VSL Synchron, 8Dio Century, CineSymphony and EWHO Diamond. Maybe someone who owns the Berlin series is willing to share her/his opinion on how Orchestral Tools Berlin series blend with (some of) the libs I already own?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 18, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I'm wondering how this library is going to blend with other vendors libs as I don't have any Teldex stuff. I have SSO, BBCSO Pro, VSL Synchron, 8Dio Century, CineSymphony and EWHO Diamond. Maybe someone who owns the Berlin series is willing to share her/his opinion on how Orchestral Tools Berlin series blend with (some of) the libs I already own?


Hey Frederick! I generally find the Berlin/OT stuff very easy to blend with CineSamples. The main difference is that CS stuff is much louder, so you have to turn it down to match Berlin.


----------



## robgb (Oct 18, 2020)

I'm holding out for the Jerry Goldsmith library.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 18, 2020)

Frederick said:


> I'm wondering how this library is going to blend with other vendors libs as I don't have any Teldex stuff. I have SSO, BBCSO Pro, VSL Synchron, 8Dio Century, CineSymphony and EWHO Diamond. Maybe someone who owns the Berlin series is willing to share her/his opinion on how Orchestral Tools Berlin series blend with (some of) the libs I already own?


OT stuff usually blends quite well. it’s wet, but not so wet as the Spitfire stuff in Air. I‘ve never had an issue with OT not sitting with SF. 8dio is harder to say, as their libraries don’t sit as well for me either with my Spitfire stuff or my OT stuff. I only have Century Brass however. Century Strings might be better in that respect. And others have had more success with CB so it may be something about how I am using them.


----------



## Beans (Oct 18, 2020)

robgb said:


> I'm holding out for the Jerry Goldsmith library.



I'm afraid I have some bad news for you. You may want to sit down for this.


----------



## JonS (Oct 18, 2020)

robgb said:


> I'm holding out for the Jerry Goldsmith library.


How cool would that be!


----------



## robgb (Oct 18, 2020)

Beans said:


> I'm afraid I have some bad news for you. You may want to sit down for this.


Hey, if Bernard Herrmann got one, Jerry can too.


----------



## Beans (Oct 18, 2020)

robgb said:


> Hey, if Bernard Herrmann got one, Jerry can too.



Fair enough. My brain keeps clearing out Spitfire from memory.


----------



## Henu (Oct 18, 2020)

jaketanner said:


> SO in order to sell the library, I do think they added Jeff's name, otherwise how would they have marketed it?



I also think that it may be less troublesome to use mr. Jeff in the package name instead to even trying to get the rights to call it a "Star Trek" library (which it clearly is more or less).

(Boy, do I wish it was 28th already!)


----------



## jaketanner (Oct 18, 2020)

Henu said:


> I also think that it may be less troublesome to use mr. Jeff in the package name instead to even trying to get the rights to call it a "Star Trek" library (which it clearly is more or less).
> 
> (Boy, do I wish it was 28th already!)


what's on the 28th? Is that when the library is released?


----------



## Henu (Oct 18, 2020)

Now that you asked, I've thought that it would be the case, but now it got me to think that it actually wasn't said like that- it states only that the _preorder_ ends at that date. But I guess it still could be released that day!


----------



## axb312 (Oct 18, 2020)

@OrchestralTools How many RRs and dynamic layers does this have?

Also, will this be out to any of the usual suspects/ streams before the release date?


----------



## Frederick (Oct 18, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey Frederick! I generally find the Berlin/OT stuff very easy to blend with CineSamples. The main difference is that CS stuff is much louder, so you have to turn it down to match Berlin.





jbuhler said:


> OT stuff usually blends quite well. it’s wet, but not so wet as the Spitfire stuff in Air. I‘ve never had an issue with OT not sitting with SF.



Thanks for the feedback! If it is likely that it blends well with at least two of my orchestras, I think I'm going to get this one.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey everyone,

The Modus walkthrough just landed!

Hear the various instruments and sections and find out more about the tensions, transitions, continuums, and colors within Modus below:




Find out more about Modus here:
https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/modus-jeffrusso

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best, 

OT


----------



## axb312 (Oct 19, 2020)

@OrchestralTools How many RRs and dynamic layers does this have?

Also, will this be out to any of the usual suspects/ streams before the release date?


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 19, 2020)

Hey @OrchestralTools, are the transitions tempo synced to the DAW, or only the note lengths shown in the walkthrough


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 19, 2020)

axb312 said:


> @OrchestralTools How many RRs and dynamic layers does this have?
> 
> Also, will this be out to any of the usual suspects/ streams before the release date?



Hi axb312,

It depends on the articulation, e.g. the Klingon choir's Marcato and Staccato articulations have 4 and 8 RRs respectively.
The dynamic layers also depend on the function of the articulation, e.g. 'quiet sustains' have around 2 dynamic layers (_ppp_ and _p_) and the tension performer articulations vary and have around 5 to 8 dynamic layers.

As for streams, Dirk Elhert will be streaming live this week and exploring Modus, as well as Alex Pfeffer. We'll keep you updated as more confirm!

Best,

OT


----------



## axb312 (Oct 19, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi axb312,
> 
> It depends on the articulation, e.g. the Klingon choir's Marcato and Staccato articulations have 4 and 8 RRs respectively.
> The dynamic layers also depend on the function of the articulation, e.g. 'quiet sustains' have around 2 dynamic layers (_ppp_ and _p_) and the tension performer articulations vary and have around 5 to 8 dynamic layers.
> ...



Thanks for the response. Would you mind telling me how many dynamic layers the Klingon choir has as well?


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 19, 2020)

@OrchestralTools Are the transitions tempo synced?


----------



## FinGael (Oct 19, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> The Modus walkthrough just landed!
> 
> ...




Thank you @OrchestralTools, congrats and all the best with your new library. 

I still have the vouchers from buying Inspire. Can a voucher (50€) be used with the intro price or are they eligible only for standard pricing?


----------



## Fry777 (Oct 19, 2020)

@OrchestralTools 
Any chance to see more of the string detache legatos ?


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 19, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> Hey @OrchestralTools, are the transitions tempo synced to the DAW, or only the note lengths shown in the walkthrough





Sips Tea said:


> @OrchestralTools Are the transitions tempo synced?



@OrchestralTools are the transitions tempo synced?


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 19, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> @OrchestralTools a quick question...
> 
> When you recorded the performer patches i.e the clusters (and other instrument combinations, like the viola/piano) did you record them playing together, or are you combining seperate samples?
> 
> Hope that´s clear!


@OrchestralTools and my question as well please!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 20, 2020)

barteredbride said:


> @OrchestralTools and my question as well please!



We recorded performer patches + any instrument combinations playing together. Let us know if you have any other questions


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 20, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> @OrchestralTools are the transitions tempo synced?



The transitions react to key release. 
So say you don’t hold the keys until the transition plays and release early, then the transition triggers on key release, giving you control over timing. 

Hope this helps. Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 20, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> The transitions react to key release.
> So say you don’t hold the keys until the transition plays and release early, then the transition triggers on key release, giving you control over timing.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let us know if you have any other questions.



Cool, thanks.


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 20, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> We recorded performer patches + any instrument combinations playing together. Let us know if you have any other questions


Thanks for the reply!  

This is good to know, as the tone is better than just two different samples layered.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Oct 22, 2020)

Going live now checking out MODUS now if you're interested -  
Cheers


----------



## Marsen (Oct 24, 2020)

The library sounds gorgeous.
Thanks for the "Hand´s On", Dirk.


----------



## runningruan (Oct 25, 2020)

OrchestralTools said:


> The transitions react to key release.
> So say you don’t hold the keys until the transition plays and release early, then the transition triggers on key release, giving you control over timing.
> 
> Hope this helps. Let us know if you have any other questions.



Beautiful release, OT! I'm strongly considering purchasing it. I downloaded the free pack, but whenever I release the keys early for a transition, the transition note cuts off very abruptly, wondering if this issue is present in the full library?


----------



## berto (Oct 26, 2020)

Sounds great !!!


----------



## OrchestralTools (Oct 26, 2020)

runningruan said:


> Beautiful release, OT! I'm strongly considering purchasing it. I downloaded the free pack, but whenever I release the keys early for a transition, the transition note cuts off very abruptly, wondering if this issue is present in the full library?



Hey runningruan,

No this doesn't happen with the full collection. The free samples given as part of our Discovery Competition are only a few selected samples from Modus, they aren't mapped in the same way. 

In the full Modus collection, you can trigger a transition via key release, so you have much more control over the timing. If you head to the Modus webpage, you can find out more about how the transitions within Modus sound and function (the 2nd video on the page): https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/modus-jeffrusso

Let us know if you have any other questions


----------



## FinGael (Oct 26, 2020)

FinGael said:


> Thank you @OrchestralTools, congrats and all the best with your new library.
> 
> I still have the vouchers from buying Inspire. Can a voucher (50€) be used with the intro price or are they eligible only for standard pricing?



@OrchestralTools Could I get an answer for this. Thank you.


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 26, 2020)

FinGael said:


> @OrchestralTools Could I get an answer for this. Thank you.


I am in a similar situation, but I an afraid that you can't use vouchers for intro price. I wish I can use mine too.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 26, 2020)

preordered, honestly just wanted the brass and the choirs! But as usual, my guess is - it'll cost almost as much as the preorder to get all that - so I might as well preorder and get the rest for fun!


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 27, 2020)

I am in! Just preordered.


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 27, 2020)

Still considering ..... Modus or Spitfire Abbey Road One story


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 27, 2020)

muddyblue said:


> Still considering ..... Modus or Spitfire Abbey Road One story


I had the same hesitation but then I thought that I can get Abbey Road One in the future when the pack appears and I can get some feedback from other users. Finally, Spitfire will have sales and they will offer Abbey Road and the introductory price during BF or Xmas (I hope). I am not sure when I will see Modus at 199€, so I decided to get it now.


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 27, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I had the same hesitation but then I thought that I can get Abbey Road One in the future when the pack appears and I can get some feedback from other users. Finally, Spitfire will have sales and they will offer Abbey Road and the introductory price during BF or Xmas (I hope). I am not sure when I will see Modus at 199€, so I decided to get it now.


Yes, you are right about that! I think that helps


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 27, 2020)

muddyblue said:


> Still considering ..... Modus or Spitfire Abbey Road One story


I went with Modus Pre-order. If you have either of the Inspires or Time Macro / Micro I think these libraries will be extremely useful in combination with each other. I have all of those so adding Modus was an easy decision.


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 27, 2020)

galactic orange said:


> I went with Modus Pre-order. If you have either of the Inspires or Time Macro / Micro I think these libraries will be extremely useful in combination with each other. I have all of those so adding Modus was an easy decision.


Yes, I‘ve got them both too. I preorderd it already, thanks ! Sometimes good things arrived altogether and the money in the wallet is limited…


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 28, 2020)

muddyblue said:


> Yes, I‘ve got them both too. I preorderd it already, thanks ! Sometimes good things arrived altogether and the money in the wallet is limited…


Just pre ordered too... this one seems so useful and seems to really fill a gap. Thank you Orchestral Tools for continuing to be innovative and doing something different. Wish all devs had this approach


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 28, 2020)

So I was toying around with some of the patches from the discover pack while I wait for the library to officially launch to start downloading, and I found the unlikely complement to this library might actually be ark 2 more than time micro/macro. 

Don't know why my camera locked up, but this is in the stand alone sine player - and I just did some layering of patches/ranges across the keyboard and improvised this - using ark 2 choirs, mid and low strings - the ensemble from the discover pack - and the euphoniums on swells. 

While it's mostly Ark 2, any combination of the quiet patches from modus will probably work terrific with ark 2, that's actually what inspired me to toy around a little. Plus things like the alto/bass flutes in might compliment the lower flutes in modus - as well as a more or less quiet reserved warm gooey brass - you know, the thing that makes it feel like you're orbitting around a massive slow drifting gas giant.


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 28, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> So I was toying around with some of the patches from the discover pack while I wait for the library to officially launch to start downloading, and I found the unlikely complement to this library might actually be ark 2 more than time micro/macro.
> 
> Don't know why my camera locked up, but this is in the stand alone sine player - and I just did some layering of patches/ranges across the keyboard and improvised this - using ark 2 choirs, mid and low strings - the ensemble from the discover pack - and the euphoniums on swells.
> 
> While it's mostly Ark 2, any combination of the quiet patches from modus will probably work terrific with ark 2, that's actually what inspired me to toy around a little. Plus things like the alto/bass flutes in might compliment the lower flutes in modus - as well as a more or less quiet reserved warm gooey brass - you know, the thing that makes it feel like you're orbitting around a massive slow drifting gas giant.



I always thought Modus was a mix of Ark 2 and TIME Macro. Thanks for sharing! It's nice to hear the two libraries being used together


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 28, 2020)

I'm looking forward to making use of the à la carte option for this library. I was really impressed with the Low Strings, Low Brass, Trumpets and Female Choir. I won't need the transitions, tension and continuums in every section for the way I write. Thank you @OrchestralTools for giving us another way to enjoy your libraries.


----------



## Frederick (Oct 28, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> So I was toying around with some of the patches from the discover pack while I wait for the library to officially launch to start downloading, and I found the unlikely complement to this library might actually be ark 2 more than time micro/macro.
> 
> Don't know why my camera locked up, but this is in the stand alone sine player - and I just did some layering of patches/ranges across the keyboard and improvised this - using ark 2 choirs, mid and low strings - the ensemble from the discover pack - and the euphoniums on swells.
> 
> While it's mostly Ark 2, any combination of the quiet patches from modus will probably work terrific with ark 2, that's actually what inspired me to toy around a little. Plus things like the alto/bass flutes in might compliment the lower flutes in modus - as well as a more or less quiet reserved warm gooey brass - you know, the thing that makes it feel like you're orbitting around a massive slow drifting gas giant.



Thanks for the demo! I only have Modus in Teldex so I've been looking into the Arks the last couple of days. This demo proves Ark 2 is a good choice. I was thinking of Ark 4 myself. Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 28, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Thanks for the demo! I only have Modus in Teldex so I've been looking into the Arks the last couple of days. This demo proves Ark 2 is a good choice. I was thinking of Ark 4 myself. Any thoughts on that one?



Personally, I'd say ark 4 is the oddest of the bunch - and is designed in a way that lends it self to wilder quirky compositions. 

Ark 1-3 are full of some more or less massive, sometimes terrifying sounds, and while ark 4 can work with the other 3, it's certainly the odd one out... although you could use some of the instrument combinations to pay melodies over sparser orchestrations - the section sizes in the other 3 work together a lot better. 

are 1 and 3 are both big and bad - 3 having some of the most violent samples I've ever heard. 
2 is very quiet, which makes much more sense if you're trying to build less invasive textures/underscoring. 

Modus has a lot of quiet patches - you can build on this language with delicate ark 2
Modus has a lot of power on transitions - you can build on this with the powerful ark 1
Modus has a lot of clusters and tensions - you can build on this with ark 3's cluster articulations

Also worth noting, both the abnormally low flutes are in ark 2 - and bits like the a6 harps/a3 pianos in ark 2 will work terrifically along with the celeste/marimba ensembles. 

Modus has a strange focus of 3 things - soft for underscoring, really energetic transitions, and clusters/tensions. 

Oddly enough - this seems to line up more with the ark 1-3 lineup than it does with time micro/macro -although there is certainly some crossover there aswell. 

I'm glad I have arkus - but I'm hoping to nab time micro/macro eventually when it comes to sine.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Oct 28, 2020)

Hi all! Thought I’d share my little overview of Modus here for anyone who’s on the fence. Perhaps this will help you make a decision. Enjoy!


----------



## Frederick (Oct 28, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> Personally, I'd say ark 4 is the oddest of the bunch - and is designed in a way that lends it self to wilder quirky compositions.
> 
> Ark 1-3 are full of some more or less massive, sometimes terrifying sounds, and while ark 4 can work with the other 3, it's certainly the odd one out... although you could use some of the instrument combinations to pay melodies over sparser orchestrations - the section sizes in the other 3 work together a lot better.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for your insigths and taking the time to write such an extensive answer!

I like the demos for Ark 2 a lot better than Ark 4, which are not my taste at all. I figured the wild demos for Ark 4 had to be accidental, considering there are so many articulations there, which was the cause of my attraction to Ark 4.

I'm only in the market for one Ark, and only if they'll end up on sale in the coming months. I now think Ark 2 will be the better choice for me. Thanks!


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 28, 2020)

Frederick said:


> Thanks for the demo! I only have Modus in Teldex so I've been looking into the Arks the last couple of days. This demo proves Ark 2 is a good choice. I was thinking of Ark 4 myself. Any thoughts on that one?


Ark 4 is the most niche I think. There are certain things I love from it - the full orchestra short patches are so insanely punchy and the combinations are unique and very fun to experiment with- but it also has a lot of articulations I never use and some very goofy and odd sounds (that’s not a bad thing, it’s very good, just very niche). I feel it’s the most “old school” sounding out of them all, and can be very useful to many, and definitely inspire new ideas. I’d wait til it comes to SINE and buy the patches individually. I have Ark 1 (bought for kontakt), but so far from Ark 2 all I have are the low strings, which give me something unique and new with the number of players, and I didn’t have to buy the entire library to enjoy them


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 28, 2020)

I have only ARK 1 and ARK 2 but I am sure that Modus will work perfectly with these two.
If OT adds ARK 3 and ARK 4 to the Sine Bundle, maybe I will buy it. I want to get Macro and Micro as well. Too much GAS here... :-D


----------



## Kartus (Oct 28, 2020)

I just bought Modus for preorder price 199€, 12 minutes later price raised to intro price 249€. how lucky i feel, funny timing, preorder and directly download 

its released now. I'm downloading.


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 28, 2020)

Modus is available now.
Downloading!!


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 28, 2020)

Kartus said:


> I just bought Modus for preorder price 199€, 12 minutes later price raised to intro price 249€. how lucky i feel
> 
> its released now. I'm downloading.





emilio_n said:


> Modus is available now.
> Downloading!!



Thank you!!! Will download now!


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 28, 2020)

...and off you go, download has started!


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 28, 2020)

Does anyone know if there's usually a discount applied to the individual instruments during the into-special? @OrchestralTools


----------



## Henu (Oct 28, 2020)

What the heck? @OrchestralTools , I was under the impression that the preorder price would still be valid until the end of day, as there wasn't any time specified? I was supposed to buy this in the evening when I pay other bills, and it's suddenly gone up before the day has ended? Is this supposed to be?

The email clearly states "Pre-order offer ends October 28, 2020" so I wasn't certainly under the impression that the day suddenly as at 17:00 instead of midnight. Now I'm pretty goddamn dissappointed if this is actually true. Would you please chime in about this?


----------



## Nicholas B (Oct 28, 2020)

I was under the same impression as Henu. Was going to pick this up by the end of the 28th, but was disappointed to see it had already gone up in price.


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 28, 2020)

I’ve just been on a little a la carte shopping spree, as I don’t need half of the instruments.

I swear you could score an entire horror movie with just this library.


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 28, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I’ve just been on a little a la carte shopping spree, as I don’t need half of the instruments.
> 
> I swear you could score an entire horror movie with just this library.


Yeah this is exactly what I had hoped it would be, and then some. This can easily replace a lot of my other "texture" based libraries, because it does so much more with them instead of just sustained notes. Really impressed


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Oct 28, 2020)

Kartus said:


> I just bought Modus for preorder price 199€, 12 minutes later price raised to intro price 249€. how lucky i feel, funny timing, preorder and directly download
> 
> its released now. I'm downloading.



I literally had it in my cart this morning at the preorder price, went to finish watching the walkthrough vid, and when I came back it updated to 249€. Ffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 28, 2020)

Definitely dig what I heark


ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi all! Thought I’d share my little overview of Modus here for anyone who’s on the fence. Perhaps this will help you make a decision. Enjoy!



Appreciate your walkthrough, Chris... noticed you were manually shifting quite a few notes due to a slight delay... is this a common nuisance with the library? Thanks.


----------



## LamaRose (Oct 28, 2020)

I thought the 28th was the last day to purchase? Did I miss something?


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2020)

This is the second Orchestral Tools pre-order in recent months that caused some confusion on when the deal expired (Phoenix was the other).

As soon as I saw "ends on the 28th," I set a reminder on my calendar for the 26th to work toward my final decision. Similar thing for the AROOF pre-order.

For this one, I was assuming as early as midnight for Germany.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 28, 2020)

Can anyone else confirm, that the rr graphic on piano&viola stacc. is not working?
My impression is, rr's changing. Maybe just a graphical bug.


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Can anyone else confirm, that the rr graphic on piano&viola stacc. is not working?
> My impression is, rr's changing. Maybe just a graphical bug.



The graphic is working for me.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 28, 2020)

Mmh, standalone or within DAW?

By the way, the library sounds fantastic and playability is great too.
The possibilties with the mics are huge.
Love their Teldex sound.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 28, 2020)

Emails went out on the 26th saying last chance, saying the pre-order ends on the 28th means sometime during the 28th the pre-order ends

What happens often is that companies just extend the pricing slightly longer to account for time zone differences, or perhaps they just had to wait till they got into work that morning to flip that switch

However since the library was going to be available on the 28th you can guarantee the pre-order will not exist on the 28th because then it's no longer a pre-order Just for future reference, if you are a day off if you email them politely they might still cut you a break but I imagine if everyone does that they will stop doing it


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Mmh, standalone or within DAW?



Works for me in both scenarios.


----------



## Ruffian Price (Oct 28, 2020)

The celesta ensemble has a lovely spot mic sound, but 1xRR and two velocity layers for hits ain't nearly enough.


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 28, 2020)

What are the standout instruments of this library? I'm planning on getting the Low Strings, Low Brass and Female Choir Instruments and would like to know of any must-haves.


----------



## jbuhler (Oct 28, 2020)

Sips Tea said:


> What are the standout instruments of this library? I'm planning on getting the Low Strings, Low Brass and Female Choir Instruments and would like to know of any must-haves.


So far I really like the horn transitions (especially the trills) and the quiet clusters for the female choir. Everything I’ve tried has been good and useable, but those two have stood out.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 28, 2020)

Sips Tea said:


> What are the standout instruments of this library? I'm planning on getting the Low Strings, Low Brass and Female Choir Instruments and would like to know of any must-haves.


I got to start downloading it but I had to go to sleep and I'm working for the next 12 hours


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 28, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> So far I really like the horn transitions (especially the trills) and the quiet clusters for the female choir. Everything I’ve tried has been good and useable, but those two have stood out.


The horn trill transitions do sound quite tempting.


----------



## Sips Tea (Oct 28, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> I got to start downloading it but I had to go to sleep and I'm working for the next 12 hours


Well, I'm looking forward to hearing your thoughts once you've had a chance to play with it.


----------



## bfreepro (Oct 28, 2020)

Sips Tea said:


> What are the standout instruments of this library? I'm planning on getting the Low Strings, Low Brass and Female Choir Instruments and would like to know of any must-haves.


Both string sections and horns are really good. I’ve liked everything I’ve heard so far though honestly. The one I have the least use for is the choir doing staccato and marcato Klingon words and surprisingly the “Jeff Russo blends” don’t really appeal to me, at least from what I’ve explored so far. It all sounds good, no doubt, but I just have a ton of choirs and never felt the need for them to specifically sing in a language from Star Trek haha. I’m mostly interested in the tensions and transitions and the really unique stuff  I feel like they threw in basic articulations like tuned percussion hits and cymbal hits and swells just to make it a more complete package, and it’s nice to have the option to add extra notes to the transitions without having to match eq and space and what not.


----------



## Beans (Oct 28, 2020)

Same here, regarding too many choir options to get much into these.

I'm liking everything else. As mentioned before, the textural opportunities are very interesting. Inspiring, I would say, and it's definitely not my wheelhouse.


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 28, 2020)

I will love if the transitions have longer versions, but overall I like the library a lot!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 28, 2020)

emilio_n said:


> I will love if the transitions have longer versions, but overall I like the library a lot!


these are one of those things I'll probably bounce for ease of stretchin


----------



## Marsen (Oct 29, 2020)

Sips Tea said:


> What are the standout instruments of this library? I'm planning on getting the Low Strings, Low Brass and Female Choir Instruments and would like to know of any must-haves.



Both String sections, espc. the Low Strings, the Brass & the Mallet sect.
I love the JR Blends also.


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 29, 2020)

I think I've discovered a bug, if someone else could check.

When I open a project containing transitions, the transition interval plays back at the default value unless I open the SINE UI, after doing that it plays correctly.

I've tested this in Logic, Studio One and Cubase, the result is the same in each DAW.


----------



## muddyblue (Oct 29, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Both String sections, espc. the Low Strings, the Brass & the Mallet sect.
> I love the JR Blends also.


Yes, love also the tensions, these are my gems!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 29, 2020)

jonathanwright said:


> I think I've discovered a bug, if someone else could check.
> 
> When I open a project containing transitions, the transition interval plays back at the default value unless I open the SINE UI, after doing that it plays correctly.
> 
> I've tested this in Logic, Studio One and Cubase, the result is the same in each DAW.


this sounds like midi chase? 

did you write in the cc for the variation slider?


----------



## jonathanwright (Oct 29, 2020)

When I open the SINE UI on a misbehaving track, it then plays the interval correctly, even without MIDI CC messages, or extra input from me.

Also, when the UI opens, the interval is displayed in the correct position, but it's only when it is displayed that it actually works.

It does work after writing in the MIDI CC.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 29, 2020)

Interesting, but I would definately set a CC to it - so that you can be certain the interval you want to be played will be correct no matter where you are in the song - as you don't want any ... suprise harmonies.


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Oct 29, 2020)

Also loaded up some of the patches and it's nice and gooey


----------



## Ruffian Price (Oct 29, 2020)

The shakuhachi improv patches are a nice use case for the RR wheel as a _phrase selector_, makes it more flexible than the equivalent alt patches in Alternative Solo Strings (two alternating evolutions). Some keys have the same sample on both RRs though.


----------



## runningruan (Oct 29, 2020)

Marsen said:


> Can anyone else confirm, that the rr graphic on piano&viola stacc. is not working?
> My impression is, rr's changing. Maybe just a graphical bug.



I have the same issue, while using Sine in Cubase. 

Loving this library so far, great release! However, the biggest issue to me, is once again way too little round robins (often only 1 or 2!), as it was in Phoenix Orchestra. Really hoping this was just to get the product ready for release on time, and that they will add some more round robins in future updates. If OT does that, I think I'm going to be a really loyal customer of OT!


----------



## barteredbride (Oct 29, 2020)

Hello @OrchestralTools ! Are the prices displayed in SINE for the individual sections at an intro price, with a discount? Or will they stay the same price when the intro period ends?

Many thanks!


----------



## funnybear (Nov 2, 2020)

Played with this over the weekend and have to say I absolutely love it.

It blends great with the Arks but what has been a revelation is how useful this library is for quick sketching in terms of adding tension and transition elements to rough sketches. Those are normally difficult to lay down quickly when sketching so I tend not to bother but a library like this makes it a breeze.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2022)

I tried to find out which vowels or syllables the Klingon choir is able to sing but I didn't find any info. Is it known which syllables were used for the recordings?


----------



## Marsen (Jun 27, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> I tried to find out which vowels or syllables the Klingon choir is able to sing but I didn't find any info. Is it known which syllables were used for the recordings?


I don´t know, but I recorded them for you.
Maybe as an true Klingon, you can identify the syllables 

Here are the 8 Staccatos:
View attachment Klingon Staccato.mp3

And the 4 Marcatos:
View attachment Klingon Marcato.mp3


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 27, 2022)

That's so lovely! Sadly I am not a Trekkie at all. But maybe someone else will jump in here? I already have the library and wanted to set expression maps with each syllable mapped to another keyswitch - but I have no idea how to call them correctly.


----------



## bfreepro (Jun 28, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> That's so lovely! Sadly I am not a Trekkie at all. But maybe someone else will jump in here? I already have the library and wanted to set expression maps with each syllable mapped to another keyswitch - but I have no idea how to call them correctly.


 
Let's ask Dr. Crane


----------

